# Paddled Hard!!!



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Just returned from Manzinillo, Mexico. Spent 10 days being paddled around the ocean by my wonderful wife on our 14 foot kayak, while i fished the whole time. It was our third consecutive year vacationing in beautiful Manzinillo. This year the fishing was a little slow, years past we were able to see the fish boiling in the morning. Still we had some success in catching a few! Our first fish was a needle fish that bit me and made me bleed my own blood  Of course we caught a few hawk fish- always fun. With the slow action we enlisted the help of a local captain, went out on his boat for 5 hours. Left the beach at 7:30 started trolling with Rapala's-my favorite. At last-fish on, my first Grouper! Switched to 6" pink squids and ended up catching 4 Jack Crevalles, what a tough fighting fish!!! All in all a great trip with 2 new species under my belt and incredible weather. Well back to reality and the beautiful weather of Utah. Ice here I come!![attachment=3:3j072pwj]small_4.jpg[/attachment:3j072pwj][attachment=2:3j072pwj]small_1.jpg[/attachment:3j072pwj][attachment=1:3j072pwj]small_2.jpg[/attachment:3j072pwj][attachment=0:3j072pwj]small_3.jpg[/attachment:3j072pwj]


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Sweet post puddles. It's about time you got your a** back here to work! What a great little wifey you have. By the way where do I get a 14 foot kayak with a 300 pound mexican captain and a motor???----Awesome pics dude, looks like you had help from a good friend posting them--I want to go I'm jealous :mrgreen:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip! Those are gorgeous fish.

You let your wife paddle you?!?!?

Well, hopefully she wanted the workout.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey... I think I know that guy... Isnt his name Jesus? (Hey-soos) I brought me into a ton of trigger fish one winter.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> By the way where do I get a 14 foot kayak with a 300 pound mexican captain and a motor???----Awesome pics dude, looks like you had help from a good friend posting them--I want to go I'm jealous :mrgreen:


That's funny shiz right there.... I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Poo Pie said:
> 
> 
> > By the way where do I get a 14 foot kayak with a 300 pound mexican captain and a motor???----Awesome pics dude, looks like you had help from a good friend posting them--I want to go I'm jealous :mrgreen:
> ...


 Like I said the fishing was a little slow so i went out with captain richard on his boat. Sorry I didnt include any pics of the kayak. That Poo Pie is a real crack up.


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> Hey... I think I know that guy... Isnt his name Jesus? (Hey-soos) I brought me into a ton of trigger fish one winter.


 Did you really get into some triggers? I have caught a few in years past.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Puddles said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > Poo Pie said:
> ...


Oh come on puddles, you know you can't help but love me!!!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

sweet post, thanks for the pics and story.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks like a great time. Those Jacks are something else. Get into a school of those on a fly or a jerk bait and you are in for some good times.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice job! Looks like y'all had a good time!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

And 1 to all that was said.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Puddles said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > Poo Pie said:
> ...


Who Wouldn't be with a username of Poo Pie?  :lol:


----------



## cajun1977 (Dec 8, 2007)

gotta love ol mexico me and the wife went to cozumel last year and ill never forget that trip 8)


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

cajun1977 said:


> gotta love ol mexico me and the wife went to cozumel last year and ill never forget that trip 8)


 Did you and your wife do any fishing?


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

The weather looks way to nice there. Thanks for giving me spring fever already... Thanks for the report.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Must have been that dudes twin brother that took me out fishing. Yeah we mostly hooked into some monster trigger fish and calicos. But we did hook into one ray that pulled the boat around. We also pulled out some fluke and some porgys and some octapus and some un identified fish.


----------



## cajun1977 (Dec 8, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> cajun1977 said:
> 
> 
> > gotta love ol mexico me and the wife went to cozumel last year and ill never forget that trip 8)
> ...


no i ended up having the brown bottle flu but my buddy went down to cabo a few years ago and he and his wife both caught marlins that were mount worthy


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> Must have been that dudes twin brother that took me out fishing. Yeah we mostly hooked into some monster trigger fish and calicos. But we did hook into one ray that pulled the boat around. We also pulled out some fluke and some porgys and some octapus and some un identified fish.


 I've caught a few small triggers in the past no monsters. Would love to see any pics you have of the fish you landed. We had rays jumping out of the water around us while we were on the kayak, couldnt help but think of the Crocodile hunter. What did you catch the ray on?


----------

